# Replacing Halogen With Led



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

I've just replaced four MR11 5w bulbs with 1.2w LED equivalents with impressive results.

Is it possible to get low-wattage LED bulbs that will replace the capsule-type 12v 10w push-in bulbs? I've got four of these 10w lights in the shower room and I'd like to reduce the consumption without having to leave bulbs out of sockets.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes completely


----------



## TheBlade (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Techno100. I've looked on ebay and can't see anything that seems to fit the bill.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I bought mine at a show rally there are usually at least 2 competing stands/traders Aten lighting I think is one

EDIT I paid about £6.50 each I think rather than the 99p chinese unstabilised ones that get HOT


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

I've ordered some from China via e-Bay. 
They were really cheap. 
I'll let you know if they are any good once I've fitted them.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi

I have just replaced a load of Halogens with LED the MR11 in ours were 10w and replaced with equivelent in warm white. We also have replaced a lot of the G4 10w halogens as you want to BUT it depends on the fitting as to the correct replacement, we had the Halogen G4 capsule fitted horizontally in ceiling lights and replaced these with the LED,s mounted on a circular disc with a side pin so the diisc sits horizontally and the LED,s shine down. I also used two G4 replacements that are a tower design as they sit vertically behind a shade and the flat disc would not fit in (these might not look nice if your G4 capsules are totally visible as they are in our bathroom).

I used Aten lighting as has been mentioned already www.atenlighting.co.uk service was excellent (unlike some others I spoke to).

Martin


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

But what about the pair of 8w fluorescent tubes in the hinged Heki Roof? 

Is there an LED-piece of kit that will replace the 2 x fluorescents whilst giving the equivalent or better output?

Has anybody done this?


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes there's two ways as far as I know, I used strip LEDs on self adhesive back and worked very well and better light, but depending on the length there's not as much saving on the current, a 300mm length will use about 500mA and the original unit used about 1amp. The second way, they have just started suppling led replacement tubes that just replace the original lamps...


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

NormanB said:


> But what about the pair of 8w fluorescent tubes in the hinged Heki Roof?
> 
> Is there an LED-piece of kit that will replace the 2 x fluorescents whilst giving the equivalent or better output?
> 
> Has anybody done this?


i replaced each of mine with 2 led bulbs i had to solder up and faf around with to supply with 12v rather than the high voltage to the tube that can "shock" :wink:

They use 4w instead of 16w but are my "main stay" lights when in the van so save about 5Ah per night.


----------



## Baron1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've changed all the lights in my van to LEDs that I got from Hong Kong, no problems with delivery and excellent prices.

Be aware that LED bulbs are polarity sensitive and the wiring may have to be reversed to lamps that do not light when first installed.

Also be aware that the bulbs are supplied in different light tones i.e. warm white or cool white.
I used cool white in the bathroom and warm white in the lounge areas, very pleased with the results and using a tenth of the current that halogens were using.

Mel.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Spatz1, that's interesting - are the LEDs like spotlamps and is the overall effect just as bright as the original 2 x 8w flouresrather than long tubes cents?


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Clive - I haven't seen these for sale anywhere - do you know of a supplier?


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

NormanB said:


> Spatz1, that's interesting - are the LEDs like spotlamps and is the overall effect just as bright as the original 2 x 8w flouresrather than long tubes cents?


overall effect and light is exactly the same except i chose warm led bulbs as i dont like harsh white in the living area... i used led bulbs and simply soldered them up and attached them to the disused tube with a bit of glue as they last for years.... keep it simple, nothing special :wink:


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

clive1821 said:


> Yes there's two ways as far as I know, I used strip LEDs on self adhesive back and worked very well and better light, but depending on the length there's not as much saving on the current, a 300mm length will use about 500mA and the original unit used about 1amp. The second way, they have just started suppling led replacement tubes that just replace the original lamps...


Clive, I've looked for the tube type too but haven't found any.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Try these people they sell more or less everything.
http://www.campercare.co.uk/catalogue/Index.jsp?cID=24&p=1&ps=18&cTitle=LED+BULBS&brandID=

Dont buy chep units and buy SMD lights if possible they are much brighter


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi veevee

Aten lighting do the self adhesive strips that are designed to replace the fluorescent tubes www.atenlighting.co.uk/led-flexible-5050-hb-60pm.html

Martin


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While on this topic, has anyone changed the spotlights in a Burstner t660, I think they are G4 type.
Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Changed all of ours (that were not already LEDS)

but forgot the bathroom 

will look to remedy that

Aldra


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

I got some LED's from Leisurepower, good price and 2 year warranty.


----------



## Jak (Mar 16, 2010)

Considering replacing 10W MR11s with LED equivalent but slightly concerned by mention of need to introduce a 12v transformer- typical advice on Ebay supplier -

'Please don't use this lamp to replace the Halogen's because of the high current of the halogen lamp'

I have seen no references in the forum to anyone experiencing problems I therefore presume it is an uncommon to experience. Am I correct?

MH home is a 2008 Dethleff which has no LEDs


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Jak

The MR11's will be running off 12v in the motorhome so no problem just changing them straight over, no need for transformers, the time you have to be careful is when replacing fluorescent as they have a choke or something to provide high starting volts that would kill a LED if you did not wire straight into the 12v avoiding the internal wiring.

Hope this helps.

Martin


----------

